# Looking for an NSFW RP



## KiethTreason (Aug 14, 2016)

Figured i'd post one up on here as well as my main FA page. Currently interested in potential ships and what not for my main OC Julius Kingsley. He is kind of a switch, depending on the scenario. If needed he can be very dominant and devious, or, if faced with a dominant woman (A guilty pleasure of his) he can easily become semi-submissive for her. Or if faced with someone who is equal to him he literally becomes a switch.

He commonly prefers females and/or femboys. But is not limited to those ^^.


Images of JRK are listed below. Contact methods consist of fA, PMs, Skype, and Kik


----------

